# Differance between Digitrax Decoders Question



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

What's the difference between these Digitrax decoders -

*DN163K1B*

&
*
DN163K1C*

I recently bought a new Kato SD40 from Model Train Stuff, and the recommendation on the site was to get the 163B decoder. When I attempted to install it, I found out that the front LED was way, way too high and it pushed the front cab upwards. I mean it was completely out of whack.

I stole a 163C from another engine I have and put it in the SD40 and it fit and run perfectly. It fit because the LED on the 163C is a very small SMD LED. So is the only difference the LED? I compared the footprint of the 2 boards and didn't see any size difference whatsoever, but I do see a difference in the types and positions of electronic components. If there is effective difference, why would anyone want to use the 163B decoder when the 163C will fit?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would bet that they have a huge over stock and are just trying to unload them!
I have seen this same pattern with other decoders from digitrax and other manufactures too!
Hope you can send the decoder back!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I would bet that they have a huge over stock and are just trying to unload them ...


Perhaps, but the question was - 

What is the difference between the two decoders? :dunno:

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like the difference's are very minor. From what I can tell the layout of the contact points are different, Not that it would effect anything.
If the other components are not too high and the only problem is the LED you could change it and still use the board.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*What's the difference between these Digitrax decoders*

On the new Digitrax sight it says the following along with a pic of the two decoders:

DN163K1B 1 Amp N Scale Mobile Decoder for Kato N scale SD40-2, SD70MAC and others
Designed to fit the Kato N scale SD40-2, SD70MAC. Now with no shell modifications 
needed to the Kato N C44-9W and AC4400! 


DN163K1C 1 Amp N Scale Mobile Decoder for Kato N scale SD40-2 locos made from 
year 2006 onward Designed to fit the Kato N scale SD40-2 locos made from year 
2006 onward

These decoders are made to fit specific locomtoive chassis. 
Locomotives that have circuit boards that can have decoders 
installed in place of the original circuit board are made by 
many manufacturers.

In some cases, locomotive modifications, motor isolation and 
additional soldering may be required during installation of this 
type of decoder. Function leads can be added to these decoders 
using solder pads available on the decoder.

See the instruction sheet for the particular decoder you are using 
for specific instructions.

Sometimes these are called plug n' play or drop in decoders.

http://beta.digitrax.com/products/mobile-decoders/?page=5

I notice that the DN163K1B has a Led on both ends while
the DN163K1C doesn't ??


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea I know, I read it all before. 

The Locomotive I have is a Kato *SD40* (not SD40-2). The selection guide says this -

SD40, SD40-2 *DN163K1B*

SD40-2 (2006 & after) *DN163K1C*

But as I have stated the K1B doesn't fit, it's not even a close fit. The big LED on the front will not fit it. The K1C does fit, because the low profile of the SMD LED doesn't hit the roof.

What I suspect is that dear old Digitrax made a mistake up there. This -

SD40-2 (2006 & after) *DN163K1C*

Probably should read like this -

SD40, SD40-2 (2006 & after) *DN163K1C*



> I notice that the DN163K1B has a Led on both ends while
> the DN163K1C doesn't ??


Yes it does, they both have LEDs. The K1C has very tiny surface mount LEDs.

As far as I can tell, the K1B and K1C are exactly the same physical dimensions. The only difference I can see is the type of LEDs they use, but there may be other differences I cannot tell by looking. That's why I asked the original question. So far nobody _really_ knows the answer.

I would call Digitrax and inform them, but I have called them before and the people I have talked to are are {***expletive removed***}. They really aren't pleasant people to talk to.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Does the K1B hit the light shroud or is just to long, like poking out the windshield long?
because
:ttiwwop:
We need to see what is happening too


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Does the K1B hit the light shroud or is just to long, like poking out the windshield long?


Both. It's too long and too high. It pushes the cab up.



> We need to see what is happening too


Well you'll just have to take my word for it now, because I'm not going to take it apart and replace the board again. 

I did just write Digitax and let them know, I will post their response if I get one. This is what I wrote -

*****

I recently purchased a new Kato SD40 locomotive (not SD40-2)

The decoder selection guide for Kato says this -

SD40, SD40-2 DN163K1B

SD40-2 (2006 & after) DN163K1C

So I also purchased a DN163K1B to go with it

But the K1B doesn't fit, it's not even a close fit. It fits the chassis OK, but he big LED on the front will not fit in the space available when the shell is put on. I took a K1C out of one of my other engines and tried it in the Kato SD40 and it does fit, because the low profile of the SMD LED doesn't hit the roof of the shell.

What I suspect is that somebody made a mistake on the decoder selection guide. This -

SD40-2 (2006 & after) DN163K1C

Probably should read like this -

SD40, SD40-2 (2006 & after) DN163K1C


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I was looking around too and see what you mean by the descriptions given. MB Kliens does list what Smokey was talking about. 
Digitrax engine guide says to use the K1B put there are 2 versions by the downloadable manuals. I wonder if you got old stock or something. It will be interesting to see what Digitrax says if they respond
Just think it is funny, I used a K1B in a Kato SD70


----------

